
Finding the Point of Human Leverage - hunglee2
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/4/8/mechanical-turks
======
tshoaib
Can't seem to understand the phrase “mechanical Turk“. Especially the use of
the word Turk. Can anyone explain?

